# كيــــــــف تطيــر الهليــــــــكوبتــــــر ؟؟؟



## نائب المدير (17 أبريل 2010)

*GENERAL*This is just the basic informations for the beginners which did not know any things about the helicopter or airplane before and wants to know some principles that why the helicopter can fly but not in deep details. For the people that want to know more than what I have in here, please go to the **** book which have many professors wrote them or go to the specific helicopter manuals. The details about the helicopter has so much to put it all in the WEB.​*INTRODUCTION*​The wings of the airplane create a lift force when they move through the air. As we known,during flight, there are four forces acting on the helicopter or airplane and those are LIFT , DRAG , THRUST ,and WEIGHT .(please go back and see on What makes an airplane fly ? section).In order to make the wings to move through the air , of course, the plane itself has to move. A helicopter works by having its wings move through the air while the **** stays still. The helicopter's wings are called Main Rotor Blades. The shape and the angle of the blades move through the air will determine how much Lift force is created. After the helicopter lifted off the ground, the pilot can tilt the blades, causing the helicopter to tip forward or backward or sideward.​*NOMENCLATURE AND TECHNICAL TERM*​Although we will describe certain terms or parts of helicopter more in the next sections as we go along, but we should familier with all of these terms in order to understand the helicopter better.​*Bernoulli'principle :*This principle states that as the air velocity increases, the pressure decreases; and as the velocity decreases, the pressure increases .​*Airfoil :* is technically defined as any surface, such as an airplane aileron, elevator, rudder, wing, main rotor blades, or tail rotor blades designed to obtain reaction from the air through which it moves.







*Angle of Attack : *is the acute angle measured between the chord of an airfoil and the relative wind





​*Angle of Incidence : *is the acute angle between the wing's chord line and the longitudinal axis of the airplane. (usually manufacturer had built the aircraft with the wing has some degrees to the horizontal plane or airplane longitudinal axis).​*Blades : *The blades of the helicopter are airfoils with a very high aspect ratio ( length to chord ). The angle of incidence is adjusted by means of the control from pilots.​


The main rotor of the helicopter may have two, three,four , five or six blades, depending upon the design. The main rotor blades are hinged to the rotor head in such a manner that they have limited movement up and down and also they can change the pitch ( angle of incidence ). The controls for the main rotor are called Collective and Cyclic Controls.







​The tail rotor is small blades may have two or four blades and mounted on the tail of the helicopter,it rotates in the vertical plane. The tail rotor is controlled by the rudder pedals. Its pitch can be changed as required to turn the helicopter in the direction desired.





​*Blade Root :* The inner end of the blades where the rotors connect to the blade gripos.​*Blade Grips :* Large attaching points where the rotor blade connects to the hub.​*Rotor Hub :* Sit on top of the mast , and connects the rotor blades to the control tubes.​*Main Rotor Mast :* Rotating shaft from the transmission which connects the main rotor blades to helicopter fuselage​


----------



## amr-zaki (1 فبراير 2012)

اللة يحفظك الف شكر ونرجو المزيد


----------



## mustafatel (2 فبراير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## mhmd fysl (6 فبراير 2012)

للمعلومية
قياده
الهيلكوبتر أصعب بكثير من قيادة الطائرة ذات الأجنحة الثابتة
لانها تحتوي علي مركبات توافقية كبيرة نتيجة للدوران


----------



## mhmd fysl (6 فبراير 2012)

شكراً للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## Eng- haitham (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## نودا مش مهندسة (7 أبريل 2012)

معلومات جميلة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (11 أبريل 2012)

شكراً اخي الفاضل , و يا حبذا ان كنت ترجمتها للعربيه كي يسهل للجميع التعرف عليها


----------



## mr-abdulaziz (28 مايو 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## على على ميره (24 يوليو 2012)

ممكن حد يصلحلى طياره هليكوبتر بتاعت الاطفال هى مش بطير بس اوانا بشتريها المحل جربها بس للاسف حولت اشغلها فى البيت اشتغلت بس مش بطير


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (31 أغسطس 2012)

كيف تطير الهليكوبتر ...
نظرة عامة :

هذه ليست سوى معلومات أساسية للمبتدئين الذي لم يكن يعرف أي شيء عن مروحية أو طائرة قبل ويريد أن يعرف لماذا بعض المبادئ التي يمكن أن تطير الطائرة الهليكوبتر ولكن ليس في التفاصيل العميقة. للشعب أن تريد أن تعرف أكثر مما لدي هنا، يرجى الدخول إلى كتاب **** التي أساتذة العديد من كتب لهم أو الذهاب إلى أدلة محددة هليكوبتر. التفاصيل حول الطائرة لديها الكثير لوضع كل ذلك في صفحة ويب.
مقدمة
أجنحة الطائرة تشكيل قوة الرفع عند الانتقال عن طريق الهواء. كما كنا نعرف، خلال الرحلة، وهناك أربع القوى المؤثرة على الطائرة أو الطائرة وتلك هي LIFT، DRAG، وما صاحبها، والوزن. (يرجى العودة وانظر ما الذي يجعل على ذبابة طائرة؟ قسم). من أجل جعل أجنحة للانتقال عن طريق الهواء، وبالطبع، فإن الطائرة نفسها للتحرك. طائرة هليكوبتر تعمل من خلال وجود تحرك أجنحتها عبر الهواء في حين أن **** ما زال قائما. ويطلق على أجنحة الطائرة لريش الدوار الرئيسي. شكل وزاوية من ريش التحرك عن طريق الهواء وتحديد مقدار قوة الرفع يتم إنشاء. بعد رفع المروحية من الأرض، يمكن للطيار إمالة ريش، مما تسبب في مروحية إلى ترجيح أمام أو للخلف أو sideward.
التسميات والتقنية TERM
على الرغم من أننا سوف يصف بعض المصطلحات أو أجزاء من طائرة هليكوبتر أكثر في المقاطع التالية ونحن نمضي على طول، ولكن ينبغي لنا أن familier مع جميع هذه المصطلحات من أجل فهم أفضل للمروحية.
Bernoulli'principle: هذا المبدأ ينص على أن كما يزيد سرعة الهواء، فيقل الضغط، وكما يقلل سرعة، وزيادة الضغط.
الجنيح: يعرف تقنيا باسم أي سطح، مثل الجنيح الطائرة، مصعد، الدفة، الجناح، ريش الدوار الرئيسي، أو ريش الدوار الذيل مصممة للحصول على رد فعل من الجو من خلالها يتحرك.

زاوية الهجوم: هو قياس زاوية حادة بين وتر من الجنيح والرياح النسبية

زاوية السقوط: هي الزاوية الحادة بين خط وتر الجناح والمحور الطولي للطائرة. (الصانع عادة قد بنيت الطائرة مع الجناح لديه بعض درجات لالمستوي الأفقي أو المحور الطولي الطائرة).
ريش: ريش من الطائرة هي جنيحات مع الجانب نسبة عالية جدا (طول الوتر ل). يتم ضبط زاوية السقوط عن طريق التحكم من الطيارين.

قد الدوار الرئيسي للمروحية يكون اثنين، ثلاثة، أربعة، خمسة أو ستة ريش، وهذا يتوقف على التصميم. ريش الدوار الرئيسي هي يتوقف في الرأس الدوار بطريقة أن لديهم حركة محدودة صعودا وهبوطا، وكذلك يمكنهم تغيير الملعب (زاوية السقوط). تسمى ضوابط للتحكم الدوار الرئيسي الجماعية ودوري.

الدوار الذيل ريش صغير قد يكون سنتين أو أربع شفرات والتي شنت على ذيل الطائرة، وتدور في الطائرة العمودية. يتم التحكم في الذيل الدوار من قبل دواسات الدفة. يمكن تغيير الملعب على النحو المطلوب لتشغيل الطائرة في الاتجاه المطلوب.
جذر شفرة: نهاية الداخلي من حيث ريش مراوح الاتصال gripos النصل.
القبضات شفرة: كبير نقطة ربط حيث النصل الدوار يتصل المحور.
المحور الدوار: الجلوس على أعلى الصاري، ويربط ريش الدوار لأنابيب السيطرة.
الدوار الرئيسي الصارية: رمح الدوارة من انتقال الذي يربط ريش الدوار الرئيسي لجسم الطائرة الهليكوبتر .

مع تمنياتي بالاستفادة .. منقول .


----------

